# Where To Buy Equipment And Supplies?



## Ryan Lee (Oct 7, 2016)

What places do you shop at to get cutting tools and accessories for mills?


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 7, 2016)

Garage sales, yard sales, estate sales, Craigslist, Ebay, in that order, and in the rare case that I really need it right away and none of those sources work, then I might go to one of the online machinist tool dealers...

I also have a network of buddies who trade and loan tools to me, and me to them.  

NEVER pay retail...   8^)


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Oct 7, 2016)

mcmaster carr if you need it tomorrow


----------



## bfd (Oct 8, 2016)

cdco, shars enco or ebay. where I live machine shop suppliers are rare.


----------



## Ryan Lee (Oct 8, 2016)

Thanks; those are the type places I'm looking for.


----------



## roadie33 (Oct 8, 2016)

I keep my eye on the local Auction ads. I find 90% of my tooling and machinery that way.
A lot of the Farm Auctions I go to always have some type of Machinist goodies or in some cases full machine shops on the farm.
All of my Starrett tools came from Auctions. If I had to buy them it would list in the thousand's of dollars.
I picked up a Starrett 12" Precision level with extra bubble vile, both in original boxes, for $50 at one auction.


----------



## Subwayrocket (Oct 11, 2016)

Bob Korves said:


> Garage sales, yard sales, estate sales, Craigslist, Ebay, in that order,
> 
> NEVER pay retail...   8^)


  Couldn't agree more . NEVER retail


----------



## TakeDeadAim (Oct 11, 2016)

I've been able to get some things off Craigslist and EBay, in my area auctions bring high prices.  When I was looking for a mill I had read all these stories of great Bridgeport finds for 1200-2000.  I looked and went for 2+ years and found a bunch of worn out poorly maintained machines.  I did get a few lots of end mills for a decent price.  Also had some fantastic finds word of mouth on tools.

For end mills and inserts, now they have a decent us brand, Shars has been a good source.  For hardware McMaster Carr is fast for things I can't source locally.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bfd (Nov 3, 2016)

I have bought a lot of good machinist tools at pawn shops las vegas reno and texas  bill


----------



## kingmt01 (Nov 3, 2016)

I used Enco while they were still in business but they are now MSC & I haven't really gave them a chance. I've bought a few things from eBay. I get cheap cutter tools from China on eBay.

I'm not one of the lucky one to find used told that are a deal.


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 3, 2016)

I had posted a list of vendors in this thread: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/enco-supplier-replacement.50591/#post-425847

I also just added it to the downloads section.


----------



## NCjeeper (Nov 4, 2016)

Besides the ones mentioned I also use KBC Tools and WT Tools.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Nov 6, 2016)

MSC, Viking Metrology, or wait 20 years when the "never pay retail prices" types have their way harbour freight will be the only outlet left standing, this will be sad yet inevitable, it is what this market desires.


----------



## kvt (Nov 7, 2016)

bfd said:


> and texas bill


where in Texas,   not around here.   I have been checking them on a regular bassis and nothing that is usable around   
prices on Crages list here in SA are almost new prices.   Etc.


----------



## bfd (Feb 25, 2017)

my son went to unt and graduated from there so when I went to visit I would stop by any and all pawn shops I came upon bill


----------

